# How to know if I have a male or female and if they are happy



## Mommyluv (Apr 13, 2021)

I got 2 parakeets i just want to know if they are happy or okay . And if they are boy or girl . I feel like i buy too much for them as well


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Mommyluv said:


> I got 2 parakeets i just want to know if they are happy or okay . And if they are boy or girl . I feel like i buy too much for them as well


If you can post a clear frontal picture of both taken in natural light without a flash we can help determine their gender. As far as being happy do you see something in their behavior that makes you think they are not happy, how big is their cage and how much interaction do you have with them?


----------



## Mommyluv (Apr 13, 2021)

Cody said:


> If you can post a clear frontal picture of both taken in natural light without a flash we can help determine their gender. As far as being happy do you see something in their behavior that makes you think they are not happy, how big is their cage and how much interaction do you have with them?


----------



## Mommyluv (Apr 13, 2021)

@JuneBird


----------



## Lexmacelade (Sep 14, 2017)

Oh, so adorable! I love their colors esp the white one. Couldn't tell as the photo is not that clear. How young are they?


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

You have two adorable girls  What are their names?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

Your little girls are adorable!!

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*

*List of Stickies*

*Posting on the Forums*

*Let's Talk Budgies!*

*FAQ*

*Articles*

*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*

*Avian First Aid*

*Quarantine IS Necessary!*

*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*

*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*

*Cage sizes.*

*Essentials to a Great Cage*

*Resource Directory*

*If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!*


----------



## Mommyluv (Apr 13, 2021)

@Lexmacelade I'm not sure I got them from a local pet store not very informative about them 🥺.



StarlingWings said:


> You have two adorable girls  What are their names?


They are girls ? I asked for a boy and girls 😂


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Why did you want a boy and a girl? You are better off having two budgies of the same gender as you will not have to worry about accidental mating.
Two females can become best friends are are quite cute to watch together. The one's you have seem to be getting along quite well in the picture you posted.

Common Myths about Female Budgies

As long as your budgies are playing and chirping they are happy.

This forum will has the resources you need to ensure you provide them with optimal care for their health and well-being.*


----------



## Mommyluv (Apr 13, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *Why did you want a boy and a girl? You are better off having two budgies of the same gender as you will not have to worry about accidental mating.
> Two females can become best friends are are quite cute to watch together. The one's you have seem to be getting along quite well in the picture you posted.
> 
> Common Myths about Female Budgies
> ...


I just wanted a boy and girl . I thotthey we're about to have a baby by things they do . One is bigger 🤣 o just thought


----------



## Mommyluv (Apr 13, 2021)

StarlingWings said:


> You have two adorable girls  What are their names?


Sal and lemon


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You are better off having a same gender pair. 
Breeding budgies is not something that should be undertaken lightly.
Before breeding any species, it is important to learn as much about the animals, their personalities and the best practices to follow for responsible and ethical breeding prior to making the commitment to take on the responsibility. This requires extensive research and an openness to continual learning.
Most owners are better off never allowing their budgies to breed and the birds are healthier and happier when they do NOT breed.
I'm glad you have two girls and hope to see more of them in the future.
Best wishes!*


----------

